# Arabian for a beginner???



## Toucan (Sep 8, 2012)

Very smart horses & can out wit a novice ever so subtly...

I've experienced it first hand 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oatsmobile (Dec 4, 2013)

I know several people who had Arabians as their first horse. They all enjoyed owning and riding their horses. Don't let the breed scare you. Find the right one for you.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Nothing wrong with arabians other than you have to be at least as smart as the horse to get along with it. Most of them are very good at taking care of beginners, when treated well. And most of them WILL get even when treated poorly.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

There isn't any set in stone rules about first horses. You can go by general rules, like buying older horses or quieter breeds but you have to eval every horse individually. Not every Arabian or TB is going to be hot and not every 6 year old is going unmanageable. I'd say stick to the general guidelines, but evaluate horses on an individual basis.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

If you are just looking for a 1st horse to trail ride on then breed isn't really going to matter.
Just find a horse you like and that is suited for you that's safe, sane, and sound.


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice! 
Hmmmm that's interesting, I must say that owning an arabian does sound fun(but also challenging). 
I've been watching many horsemanship videos to try and understand natural horse behavior and how they act in the wild, hopefully it comes in handy!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

How a horse acts in the wild has nothing to do with under saddle. My Arabian was an absolute gem with children and beginners. He had one odd quirk - if he tho't the rider had no idea of how to use a snaffle bit he wouldn't move. He was fine in a flat nylon halter. Yet he was full of fire when racing around the pasture with his buddy.


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you, Saddlebag! I'm trying to soak up as much advice as possible and your post was very helpful! 
I have one teeny question:

Do arabians have any specific requirements, or are they pretty much the same as other horses? (feed care wise) 
Thanks!!


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

They're the same as other horses to feed. Each individual has its own needs, just like with any other breed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Great comments 

My now 28 yr old Arab was seven when I rescued him starving and with an injured vertebra. He is only 13.3H and while I was a skinny minnie back then, I was still too much weight for him.

He ended up being the best lesson for children under 12, that we could ask for. The only time I ponied his students on trail rides at the state park, were if they were pre-school age. 

He continues to be the horse that gives children happy horse memories, if they never ride another horse in their life.

That all being said, Arabs certainly are very intelligent ----- to their own un-doing sometimes.

They are also full of trickery, at least my purebred and all my Arab/crosses were 

I love to set my Arab up for mischief by leaving his stall door open while I go wash feed pans outside. He will peek his head around the corner, eyes wide, ears forward, waiting. If I don't come back right away, pretty soon I hear one hoof on the aisle mat, then two, then a very cautious sound of four headed down the aisle toward the big "escape" door. 

In his youth he would rush right out that door and say "GOTCHA!" but he's now 28 and much more cautious - lol lol I generally give him a minute or two, then come in the barn and say "Streeeeeterrrrrrr, what are you doing?" He stares at me, as if to say, "whelllll YOU left my door open, I'm on tour, what are you doing?" If his hips are up to it, he will back up and go in his stall. 

If I sense he can't back up that day, I let him come to the end of aisle, where he can turn around and go back to his stall. In 21 years, the only severe discipline he has ever received, are those days he decides he does not want a bath and that is mainly because we HAVE been doing baths for 21 years - lol

They expect fairness when being handled but sometimes they can be drama queens as to the interpretation of fairness. What doesn't phase on eyelash on any of my Walking Horses, might evoke "Betty Davis Eyes" from my Arab:lol:

You have to give an honest appraisal of yourself first, when it comes to disciplining your child and your dogs. 

If you are quick to anger, I don't recommend an Arab. If you are long on patience, then yes by all means, find the right one and it will be loyal to your child to its last breath.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Most of them tend to be easy keepers and require LESS feed. Otherwise, they are still just horses. If you were closer, you could come play with my lot of arabians. They love people. My stallion gives beginner riding lessons. Really, what you too often see in the big show rings really is not what you should expect from most arabians.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, everything has been said already... oh, they're highly addictive, crave attention, would come on the couch to watch tv with you if you let them, are usually very forgiving, and are really good watch dogs on top of all


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Avoid any with halter breeding, they are bred for their bodies, no focus on having a good mind.

Consider the individual horse. My arab mare is intermediate friendly, but far too smart and sensitive for a beginner. Most I've ridden were like that, they get frustrated with beginners and are too hot.

that said, I've known two, and arab and an arab cross that were the most caring beginners horses you could ask for, one took a 14 year old girl from total novice to competing in endurance.

There are always exceptions to the breed norm, and that's what your looking for. a beginners horse is often harder to find in a typically hot breed, but not impossible.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

My first horse was an Arab and he was absolutely the best horse I've ever owned. Now I love Sonny to death and back but in terms of taking care of me, C.J., my Arab was wonderful. He was a finished show horse and yet willing to do whatever nonsense I decided he needed to do. He was perfect for my level then. 

If that's the breed you want then go for it, but just like with any other breed, you have to find the individual who is right for you.


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi! Arabians are the most awesome horses ever, but (like with every other breed) you have to look for the right one and not just the prettiest.

Just apply the same criteria you would for any other horse: not too young, well broke, easy to handle, well trained, already showing good disposition towards the activity you want to do. Stick with the golden rules and don't be afraid to say no to a horse who _looks_ beautiful but shows less than a very good attitude or that shows huge holes in its training.

My experience with these horses are of a mare that was the gentlest soul on planet and that I didn't buy just due to health issues (I should have bought her anyway, she was _so_ nice), and my evil spirit of a horse. I have to say I was too much in a rush when I bought him, and he is a bit too much of a horse for me, but then I was all alone with a 3 yo and no trainer, so the issues were understandable. Even with the (big) issue I have with him, I still think he's amazing.
He's different from any other horse I met before, I had to learn /the hard way/ how to ask him things, he won't tolerate any abuse (and by "abuse" I mean also getting angry with the horse because he's not doing some exercise) and when our opinions diverge I always have to outsmart him, trying to use force is useless and dangerous. 
He came to me pretty traumatized over some stuff, and it took _forever_ to erase those problems. There was a small incident with the barn owner too and horsie hated him for _years_ (but BO didn't put any effort into making things right).

On the good side, he's sweet and cuddly like a dog, he's friendly with all people, loves to be petted, loves to interact with me, comes to the gate at the paddock when I call him, so even thought I made a lot of mistakes with him and still do, I cannot think of any other breed I would want.


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies! your advice has been invaluable to me and soooo helpful! now I know that people have gotten arabs as their first horse! :-D 
I suppose I am quite patient when it comes to animals and I never get angry at or shout at animals ;i would just feel awful if I did! 
I really do think that they are the right breed for me! Now I just have to find the perfect individual! :-D


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

BlueSpark said:


> Avoid any with halter breeding, they are bred for their bodies, no focus on having a good mind.
> 
> Consider the individual horse. My arab mare is intermediate friendly, but far too smart and sensitive for a beginner. Most I've ridden were like that, they get frustrated with beginners and are too hot.
> 
> ...


Not THAT hard to find, evidently, as I have recently sold down to 4 from 24, and would trust every one of them with a greenie, possibly even the old stallion. When my kids were small, THEY all learned on Arabians. As have those of my grandchildren who were interested. They really ARE out there.The few that have been handled roughly or fired up for the show ring really are NOT representative of the whole breed, any more than the halter bred QH represents ALL QH's.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

> Originally Posted by *BlueSpark*
> Avoid any with halter breeding, they are bred for their bodies, no focus on having a good mind.


It isn't the BREEDING, per se, but the way they are grained to H and back, overconditioned, and fired up with whips and plastic bags, noisemakers, etc, so they can go in the ring with that completely bug-eyed attitude that halter folk think so much of. Many of them are perfectly nice horses once they are "let down" from that high and allowed to be horses.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> It isn't the BREEDING, per se, but the way they are grained to H and back, overconditioned, and fired up with whips and plastic bags, noisemakers, etc, so they can go in the ring with that completely bug-eyed attitude that halter folk think so much of. Many of them are perfectly nice horses once they are "let down" from that high and allowed to be horses.


 my own personal experiences with halter bred arabs is that they are nuts. I will never own another one and I will never recommend someone who values their life purchase one without seriously evaluating their temperament. The first was a gorgeous, stunningly well bred mare. Her middle aged owners sold her at auction because she kept throwing them. She was the spookiest, most unpredictable mare I've ever worked with, and you had to be a hell of a rider to ride through it. Any change in terrain, lighting, wind and you were suddenly teleporting sideways, vaulting 3' over a shadow, spinning and bolting, stopping and reversing. There didn't even have to be anything there. No amount of wet saddle blankets made an impression. She would spook off trail, over cliffs, into fences. Vetted 100%. She was sweet, well built and well bred, so the owner decided to breed for an anglo arab foal. She spooked on top of him twice, injuring him. He grew up sound, but just as nuts as her.

the next one was a gelding. Fantastically well bred for the halter ring, gorgeous. I worked hundreds of hours over 2 years on him, and he was spooky, unpredictable, and a bit insane. At the end some days a kid could ride him. Neck reined, moved off your leg, quiet. could ride him bareback with just a piece of twine around his neck. The next day he would buck you off and try to kick you on the way down. He would randomly leap in the air, spook at nothing, try to run through a fence.


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

BlueSpark said:


> my own personal experiences with halter bred arabs is that they are nuts. I will never own another one and I will never recommend someone who values their life purchase one without seriously evaluating their temperament. The first was a gorgeous, stunningly well bred mare. Her middle aged owners sold her at auction because she kept throwing them. She was the spookiest, most unpredictable mare I've ever worked with, and you had to be a hell of a rider to ride through it. Any change in terrain, lighting, wind and you were suddenly teleporting sideways, vaulting 3' over a shadow, spinning and bolting, stopping and reversing. There didn't even have to be anything there. No amount of wet saddle blankets made an impression. She would spook off trail, over cliffs, into fences. Vetted 100%. She was sweet, well built and well bred, so the owner decided to breed for an anglo arab foal. She spooked on top of him twice, injuring him. He grew up sound, but just as nuts as her.
> 
> the next one was a gelding. Fantastically well bred for the halter ring, gorgeous. I worked hundreds of hours over 2 years on him, and he was spooky, unpredictable, and a bit insane. At the end some days a kid could ride him. Neck reined, moved off your leg, quiet. could ride him bareback with just a piece of twine around his neck. The next day he would buck you off and try to kick you on the way down. He would randomly leap in the air, spook at nothing, try to run through a fence.


Thank you BlueSpark! Now I know which ones I should rule out!


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

No breed is perfect you know. There will always be a few nut cases no matter what breed you get into. Doesn't ruin the whole breed. And the way many halter horses are trained and handled, it's a wonder most of them don't turn killer. It is NOT the bloodlines, as I well know since I OWN some of those bloodlines, and they are wonderful to deal with.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

There are the same as other horses. Men don't particularly like them bc they aren't tall and wide enough to be comfortable for most men.
They are sensitive, do Basic Dressage and/or Pleasure riding well, don't particularly jump well (backs are too flat) and can carry more weight than their build suggests.
They often have a habit of "recreational spooking" and "Corporal", Arabian, (1982-2009, RIP), who I bought as a green 4yo and trained/owned almost his whole life, would often spook at nothing on a trail ride just for the Hexx of it, usually once.
Other than that, they are GREAT horses. But, so are QH's and Cobs and Warmbloods and TB's and Gypsy Vanners...ad nauseum.


----------



## Midnite711 (May 30, 2014)

The first horse I ever bought was an Arabian, however, I was not new to riding. He was most certainly a handful. Throughout the years we have bonded and he is my favorite horse to ride. He wasn't dangerous because of the fact that he was well trained, but he was very spirited and I still don't let others ride him because he is such an active horse. He eats a lot and isn't really an easy keeper. I assume he has a faster metabolism because the vet says he is healthy. Now, I do also believe that every breed has hot horses, some maybe more than others. I wouldn't buy a horse solely on breed, you need to test the horse out first to make sure individually he is a good horse.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Don't forget the Morgans & the gaited breeds. They have made some excellent mounts for lots of novices!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> No breed is perfect you know. There will always be a few nut cases no matter what breed you get into. Doesn't ruin the whole breed


 correct. My current arab mare is one of the most sound, sane, trust worthy horses I've ever owned. I almost didn't buy my mare because the last halter bred nut case almost killed me, and had me avoiding arabs for fear of ending up with another one. Then I heard from several other horse people, including two arab breeders that bred for endurance racing, that they avoided halter breeding like the plague for the reasons I mentioned.

I'm not saying that every halter bred horse is crazy, but I do think there are a higher percentage of halter bred horses that are inclined to make very poor mounts, mentally and physically. I think this is a logical conclusion to draw, even without any experience, because they are bred for in hand competitions and most are never ridden, nor bred for function or mind. 

Thus, as the op was looking for a beginners horse, getting ones from bloodlines that typically make good mounts makes more sense than buying a horse bred for something else entirely.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

BlueSpark said:


> correct. My current arab mare is one of the most sound, sane, trust worthy horses I've ever owned. I almost didn't buy my mare because the last halter bred nut case almost killed me, and had me avoiding arabs for fear of ending up with another one. Then I heard from several other horse people, including two arab breeders that bred for endurance racing, that they avoided halter breeding like the plague for the reasons I mentioned.
> 
> I'm not saying that every halter bred horse is crazy, but I do think there are a higher percentage of halter bred horses that are inclined to make very poor mounts, mentally and physically. I think this is a logical conclusion to draw, even without any experience, because they are bred for in hand competitions and most are never ridden, nor bred for function or mind.
> 
> Thus, as the op was looking for a beginners horse, getting ones from bloodlines that typically make good mounts makes more sense than buying a horse bred for something else entirely.


Fortunately, I know plenty of exceptions to this idea. While there are a handful of stallions who are pretty crazy (those exist in every breed), they are by no means contained to halter-bred horses. I've know plenty with "riding-bred" lines and no halter who were thoroughly of their rockers. I currently own (and would own another from the same breeder) a halter-bred Arabian. He's got a lot of personality, but by no means is he actually crazy. I call him crazy as a pet name and things were tricky when I got him as a virtually untouched 1.5 year old (when the name started among some other choice names that won't pass the censor). Honestly, when I went to look at him, I could barely handle him to walk him down the barn aisle or even put his halter on because he was rarely handled. He only went in and out of the stall to run out to the pasture and come back in, and he'd only had a halter on twice in his life. You would never know it to see him now, or even a year after I got him. 

He has never been dangerous or malicious. He's the sweetest boy, but like any other horse he has his own issues to work through. And he's smart. Very smart. 

When he shows in halter classes, he naturally lights up and hams it up for anyone who may be watching. He also hams it up for anyone watches is ride when we're at home in the arena. He loves the attention, no help or encouragement necessary.

Sometimes people see halter horses in the arena and shortly before and after and they make assumptions based on their observation. Some of those are spot on and some of them aren't. 

When you're looking for a horse, look at the horse for its personality, not so much its breeding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Corporal said:


> There are the same as other horses. Men don't particularly like them bc they aren't tall and wide enough to be comfortable for most men.
> They are sensitive, do Basic Dressage and/or Pleasure riding well, don't particularly jump well (backs are too flat) and can carry more weight than their build suggests.
> They often have a habit of "recreational spooking" and "Corporal", Arabian, (1982-2009, RIP), who I bought as a green 4yo and trained/owned almost his whole life, would often spook at nothing on a trail ride just for the Hexx of it, usually once.
> Other than that, they are GREAT horses. But, so are QH's and Cobs and Warmbloods and TB's and Gypsy Vanners...ad nauseum.


Really??? I've seen LOTS of men riding 15 and 16H horses. And many Arabians have to have a wide saddle, so how would that be a problem for men?
Jumping?? Do you not know who Russian Roulette is?



> They often have a habit of "recreational spooking"


Again; really?? I've owned and ridden probably 300 Arabians over the years, and wouldn't say ANY of them "made a habit of it". Most were trained to "spook in place", and did what they were trained to do. In other words, stop and give it a good look if necessary, then move on. And yes, I trailride. A LOT.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I have mares here with halter champions in their pedigrees that I would trust with anyone. It depends on the horse. I also have performance bred mares that I would never trust with a novice or even intermediate rider.
Arabians are wonderful horses for beginners if well trained. All my mares will follow you around the pasture like dogs and love attention.
In fact I think as sensitive as they are most people should learn to ride one. IMO this would make them better riders. Shalom


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

> IMO this would make them better riders.


Yep. It would.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I just took in 2 arabs and an arab paint cross and I have never seen better temperaments. These three are all Polish lines. One has yet to be started, another just had her first ride yesterday, and the other simply hasn't been ridden in a long time. The last one I mentioned is going to make a phenomenal beginner's horse, with a few months of work. She is sweet, calm, affectionate, and always looks to her handler for guidance. I've gotten on her once, and will start riding her in the next few days, but once summer is over and she is ready to sell, I plan on finding her a little girl. She is on of those horses with an enormous amount of heart and she'll do anything for her person. I prefer stock horses, but I'm growing a soft spot for Arabs!


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

Woah, so much info! Thanks so much! 
Well I have concluded that an older calm arab. is probably a good horse for me(although I won't rule out other horses entirely, I guess that's my ideal horsebut any horse is better than none!) 
Thanks again!! :-D


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow, squirrelfood...beating me up--"Corporal" was my favorite horse, bar NONE!! Just don't tell my non-Arab mare.
I didn't say that Arabs cannot jump, just wouldn't be my first choice, unless I owned one that showed promise. Certainly Corporal didn't like it, but he would go ALL DAY and not complain. We once rode double--me and my 12yo DD--and got lost on a short" trail ride, and though sore, he got up and did another ride the next day. They are like loyal dogs!!
He also decided NOT to ground tie on one long ride. I dismounted and HE started walking, just fast enough to make me run down the trail. VERY SMART COOKIES!!
I thought that the OP was interested in trail/pleasure riding?
They are NOT wide backed horses, and usually on the shorter side, which is why a 14'hh can be a registered Arabian HORSE, but 14'hh would be a registered QH PONY. A 16hh+ Arab is an anamoly. The breed is very old and only within my lifetime has anyone decided to breed them taller.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

My favorite mare Krystal Flame D will also spook recreationally. corporal I like that phrase and if you dont mind I am going to borrow it .
OP an arabian has lots of endurance and most need to be ridden on a regular basis. Even those that are novice safe will be hyper after a long period of inactivity. That doesnt mean they will be unsafe but they may scare a novice with all that energy. Shalom


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

darabians, borrow away! I live with one atty/author and another is taking the bar next month, and she and her sister are English majors. Our conversations are an exercise in verbal manipulation. =b


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Look at horses as individuals, despite the breed stereotypes. You WILL absolutely find calm Arabs and highstrung Quarter Horses, etc.

My first horse was part Arab and she was the best horse I could have possibly chosen! She was a dream to handle on the ground for anyone, and adjusted herself under saddle to meet the level of whatever rider was on her - slow & careful for novices, happy to perform at a higher level with an accomplished adult rider.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Actually I know a LOT of Arabians over 15H (3 figure 'lot'). Quite a lot at 16H also. Have owned several. And almost ALL of my herd of 14 was wide-bodies, so it really is NOT that uncommon. Not beating on you, but you are dealing misleading information. Arabians are a lot bigger these days than even 10 years ago. To me, it's a bit sad because I prefer the shorter ones.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Corporal said:


> There are the same as other horses. Men don't particularly like them bc they aren't tall and wide enough to be comfortable for most men.
> They are sensitive, do Basic Dressage and/or Pleasure riding well, don't particularly jump well (backs are too flat) and can carry more weight than their build suggests.
> They often have a habit of "recreational spooking" and "Corporal", Arabian, (1982-2009, RIP), who I bought as a green 4yo and trained/owned almost his whole life, would often spook at nothing on a trail ride just for the Hexx of it, usually once.
> Other than that, they are GREAT horses. But, so are QH's and Cobs and Warmbloods and TB's and Gypsy Vanners...ad nauseum.


Hmmm... not sure what kind of Arabians you are talking about, but the ones I know are so wide and stocky (and tall) that they are difficult to find a wide enough saddle for. As for spooky, I owned Arabians from the early 1970's until 2008, not once did mine spook (and I did a lot of trail riding), they were pretty bomb-proof, kids took lessons on them (including the gelding I had that stood at stud until he was 7 years old). A lot depends on handling/training, as well as some genetics.  Also quite a few very good purebred jumpers out there too.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> you are dealing misleading information


 there is a big difference between misleading information and personal experience. Your experiences are obviously different than several others on this thread. Neither is wrong or misleading. My experiences with halter bred arabs are all bad. Several others on here have had some good experiences. I'm not misleading anyone by stating my opinion(that I've found many others share) nor are any other people attempting to mislead by stating the opposite.

My mare is 15hh, fairly narrow, not big bodied at all. She is high spirited, sensitive and can go absolutely forever. I can do absolutely anything on her. I could easily see her racing across the hot sands, fearlessly carrying a warrior into battle. She spooks. If you came up with a description of the breed standard from a couple hundred years ago, I bet she'd fit it. I also owned a 15.2hh arab that needed an extra wide custom saddle. He was from modern, popular lines. That said, many arabs in my area are still the shorter, narrower type, so stating that the majority of arabs seem to be short and narrow would be accurate in my area.



> Arabians are a lot bigger these days than even 10 years ago. To me, it's a bit sad because I prefer the shorter ones.


 I also think this is a crying shame, but I don't like any great deviation from an original breed type just based on the current 'fad'. You need a big horse? go buy one, don't completely ignore hundreds of years of breed type to make it for yourself. I don't like the 18hh qh's, or the halter bred ones that can barely lope(never mind run a 1/4 mile) either. But any ways...

from the Arabian Horse Association website:

"In height, the Arabian horse generally measures 14.1 to 15.1 hands at the withers, although there are horses which measure above or below this height."


----------



## PaintedHeart (May 24, 2011)

I've had mixed experiences with Arabians. The first Arab I ever met was a 12 year old gelding who was bordering on being absolutely nuts, but my friend's first horse was also an Arab gelding, and he was one of the BEST beginner horses you could ever ask for. So it all depends on the individual horse. 

Just make sure to go into it with an open mind and evaluate each horse individually, not based on breed.


----------



## Phura (Dec 4, 2012)

I agree that you can't judge a horse by its breed as their can be cold-blooded and hot-blooded in any...I have experienced that first hand. But in general with the risk (and I tend to be more cautious) I would stick to other breeds which tend to be more cold-blooded as a general rule and then evaluate the individual horse upon showing. You can always "upgrade" to an Arabian down the road when more experience has been gained in which you would be capable should you run into obstacles. This way you are less likely to suffer from a broken heart if you have to part with the horse due to a mis-match or other physical injuries from a potential learning curve more than will already be at play in being a beginner. Not saying there aren't beginner safe arabians...just my humble opinion as a cautious rider.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

It all depends on the individual horse!


----------



## littlebird (Jan 22, 2014)

My experience is that even beginner-safe arabians tend to be less beginner-friendly than a lot of beginner-safe QHs or other less-hot breeds. Just my 2 cents. 

I've had a beginner's arabian used in lessons with kids (where he behaved totally fine) try to buck me off when I lost my balance and "spook recreationally." Not that it made me love that horse any less, but it's something to keep in mind.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

There are likely just as many truly beginner-safe Arabians as there are for every other breed out there. I have personally known too many from unpapered lesson horses up to national champions (youth and adult, Canadian and US) to give specific examples.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't think you can blame the breed. I have friends who have been seriously hurt by spooky QHs that buck like rodeo horses.... No one can say Arabians are worse... the QHs I have encountered around here are so bad I'd rather be horseless.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

My first and second horses were Arabians. 

My first one was the BEST beginner's horse. He was actually quite lazy! He took care of me as I was a total greenie (no lessons, I had only ever ridden rental horses). I rode him down neighborhood streets in Phoenix to get to the mountain preserve to ride. By myself. On pavement. With traffic. 

My second horse was also an Arabian gelding and he had a LOT of energy. Not spooky, just an energizer bunny. He was a blast. 

I used to get my feelings hurt when I boarded because people would make rude comments about Arabians being crazy. Then I came to the realization that I rode more than any of them, often by myself. My horses were awesome. THEY were the ones that had the problem. Me and my horses did just fine!

I have other breeds now just because I don't buy based on breed. I just want safe and fun trail horses. But if another wonderful Arabian came alone I would not rule them out. They are probably my favorite breed!


----------



## FLnative (Jun 5, 2014)

I live in Florida. Down here we have a grass hay called coastal, which a lot of people use. It's not really recommended for Arabs. They can colic on it. I only use straight Timothy or Timothy and Alfalfa mix. Their gut is a little different than other horses I'm told.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

All my horses including the 20+ arabians are fed coastal hay and I have never in my 47 years of owning a horse ever had one colic. Shalom


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Arabians gut/GI tract are no different than any other horse.

I fed mine grass hay, and any other good quality hay... in all my years as well (over 20 years) I never had a colic.


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

If you choose an Arabian, you'd better be prepared to make it part of your family. They are very demanding, but equally loyal. Can't imagine my life without one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Most bombproof, beginner safe horse I ever had the honor of owning and knowing was an Arab. One thing I have noticed about Arabs, they tend not suffer fools, do not tolerate abuse well.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

The horse I learned on was a bomb proof Arab and the made I own now is green but amazing. I can put beginners on but don't, not until I can stop calling her green lol and that's gonna take some wet saddle pads this summer. She doesn't do anything dangerous or stupid she just needs to learn to carry herself and a rider balanced and she needs canter work since I've never cantered her under saddle. She's a trail horse so loping isn't a big deal for us either. A lot of people said negative things about my first horse and my current horse just because they are Arabs but I think those people have just been outsmarted by one. That's my favorite trait actually. They keep you on your toes for sure. But I enjoy the challenge and I don't mean a disrespectful rude "challenge" either. I don't do rude horses at all no matter what breed. You have to be creative in how you ask for things and sometimes you have to convince them it's their idea. You have to be fair at all times as well. They don't put up with injustice and rough handling. They are loyal though and often act like dogs. They enjoy attention, so much it can be pushy and rude. A good Arab can go south very very quickly in the wrong hands. I've met Arabs who were but cases as well. Its the same in every breed. You won't know til you meet the individual horse. As for your question yes they can make excellent first horses provided its the right horse to begin with. Breed doesn't matter, temperament does.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

FLnative said:


> I live in Florida. Down here we have a grass hay called coastal, which a lot of people use. It's not really recommended for Arabs. They can colic on it. I only use straight Timothy or Timothy and Alfalfa mix. Their gut is a little different than other horses I'm told.



Not true. Until recently, I ran a herd of 24, all Arabians. For the past 18b years I have fed what you call coastal, and we call common, bermuda hay. Never had a colic in all that time. It's a management thing, not a variety thing. Just requires a bit more water.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Arab Mama said:


> If you choose an Arabian, you'd better be prepared to make it part of your family. They are very demanding, but equally loyal. Can't imagine my life without one.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



This is true. Sort of like the cats of the horse world. :grin:


----------



## BlueStormborn (Jun 3, 2014)

I will say this. Do keep your mind open. I am a Thoroughbred mare kind of girl through and through. I was looking for an off the track thoroughbred mare for my first horse (I have been riding for a while now but parents couldn't afford it and now that I am out on "my own" I bought my first horse) 

DRUM ROLL PLEASE

He is a PANT x QH GELDING


and I wouldn't trade him for the world


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Whatever breed of horse you get, they are all individuals and all different. A lot depends on how they were handled/treated when they were young and how they were trained. My very first lesson horse when I was 10 years old was a grey purebred Arabian gelding named Bing, he was so sweet and calm and patient. I was hooked, I owned Arabians 30 some years, best times of my life. Arabians really are very people oriented, very easy to train, they catch on quickly... mine followed me around like pet dogs, came running when I called, and were just such happy fun horses to be around.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

The first horse I rode anything like 'regularly' and on my own (in hundreds of acres of unfenced wheat fields no less), was an 8yo arabian gelding that wasn't cut until he was 5 years old. I was as green as green could be, riding alone, and he could have killed me, dumped me, taken off, or done any manner of mischief and I was too green to have stopped him from doing any of it.

Instead, he took care of my foolish self and taught me a LOT. He would spook, but just the "jump and look" for the most part, he loved to run, and I don't think I ever made him the least bit tired. But, sweet horse that he was, we could gallop across a field, and then he would slow down and stop if I got nervous and asked him to, and he never tried to buck me off or anything else. 

He could easily have taken advantage of me in every way know to horsedom, but the thing that I LOVE about a good Arabian is that while most of them are wicked smart, many of them are also extremely kind and willing to 'meet in the middle' for humans. It seems like once they decide you're fair and trustworthy as a leader, they will follow you to the ends of the earth.

So, yes, IMO the right Arabian can be the best beginner's horse in the world. Just like with other breeds. Also, like other breeds, the wrong one can be a disaster.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Sharpie we are going to find the right arab for you again. I promise. Shalom


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

To PalominoPrincess

- what breed you get is a LOT LESS IMPORTANT than if the horse is suited to you, and your lifestyle, and your riding desires.

You need to know the answer to these questions:

- how often will I ride? Honestly.
- will I compete?
- will I hunt? You are in Ireland after all :lol:
- will I show jump, or cross country, or dressage, or event?
- will I do endurance?
- will I love being a non-competitive happy hacker?

Once you have answered those questions, then start looking at horses for sale, and choose appropriately accordingly. By all means research the breeds, but put 'what you want' before 'what breed you want'.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Seriously just don't even look at breed. Throw out all the stereotypes and get the horse that is right for you.

I am a very nervous rider on the wrong horse. I had a string of "wrong horses", then got a little Welshie. He was wonderful. A right little brat, but absolutely wonderful. Sadly I was 15 when we got him, and too tall already. I had outgrown him by 16 and had to sell him, so I moved back onto one of the "wrong horses" I'd had, and by then he was the "right horse" but after a series of events I'd rather not discuss in this thread the decision was eventually made to retire him [at only age 7] and my Anglo Arabian fell into my lap. I did not want to even look at anything with Arabian in it because while I knew they are brilliant horses, I did not think I would get on with one... but I was offered a two month trial, so I thought I would give him a go.

The moment he stepped off the horse truck I knew he was the one. [I had taken a huge risk and agreed to trial him sight unseen]

That horse was the best and the worst thing that ever happened to me. He was very Arabian in temperament, and yes, that includes the tendency to get back at their 'person' after they've been slighted. I was a complete novice when I got him, and worse, I thought I knew everything and didn't need to learn any more. I upset him A LOT. But in the three years I had him, I learned to actually RIDE, not just sit there. And I learned how to fly.

He passed away while on lifetime retirement lease to the lady I bought him off. To this day I'm still proud that between us, she and I made his last four years heaven on earth. He was a rescue originally, the lady had no use for him and only took him on because he was in desperate need of TLC and a LOT of good food so once he was in good condition again she started looking for a home. She had come and given me a riding lesson and seen how my horses are cared for before I had to retire the horse I had before him, and as a result, though she knew I had very little money and certainly didn't have the full price she wanted for him, she let me have him. I paid him off over two years.

And we flew <3


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Corporal said:


> They are NOT wide backed horses, and usually on the shorter side...


Hmm - my 14.2hh Polish-line Arabian mare was the widest-backed horse I personally ever rode, 16-17hh Warmbloods included. She needed a wide gullet and then some. Admittedly I didn't ride draught horses. Polish lines are performance lines and usually do exceedingly well in endurance, as mine did.

This was her at age 27 and you can see that it's like riding a (very athletic, beautiful and sweet) beer barrel. I am 180cm tall (5'11") but was not undermounted with this mare.










I have noted that some of the horses bred for the ring where we live these days are very slightly built, as you have described. I live in Western Australia like Blue-Eyed Pony, and maybe the gene pool for the halter ring over here is even more restricted than usual because over here there is a distinction like noon and midnight between working and halter Arabians, both in terms of conformation and in terms of IQ. ;-)


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

My boy was a CHUNK. I used to call him my chainsaw carving horse, he had all the beautiful lines but he was so not refined lol.

He was in a wide gullet plate in both his saddles. He was also very long-backed, but that might have been the Thoroughbred in him. His sire was staying bred. His dam was a 100% Crabbet Arabian mare, which explains how chunky he was. Crabbets do tend to be on the solid side.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

> He could easily have taken advantage of me in every way know to horsedom, but the thing that I LOVE about a good Arabian is that while most of them are wicked smart, many of them are also extremely kind and willing to 'meet in the middle' for humans. It seems like once they decide you're fair and trustworthy as a leader, they will follow you to the ends of the earth.


Could not have said it better.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Same here SueC, here is my Polish/Crabbet gelding (the grey), he was a pretty wide boy. Most of the Arabians that I know are quite wide and take a wide, or extra wide, gullet. My mare was a bit of a tank too (the chestnut).


----------



## Saharra (Jun 13, 2014)

My first horse was an Arab yearling. Yes, I helped train her (though I had no clue what I was doing and she put up with a LOT). She's 16 now and is like my second skin when I ride her with no tack on. She is also a kids camp horse and can read her riders and she knows exactly when a rider is too young and inexperienced to handle certain things. She is a domestic Arab. I think some are bred for looks and not brains, but some are bred for brains. If you can find one of those, you should be good to go  The Saharr lines are all usually pretty calm. I worked with some of his foals and he always passed on cool and collected foals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Every arabian I have owned or ridden has been intelligent. Even the "hot" ones. You need to adjust your training with the hot individuals but treated right even they are loyal . Shalom


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I started riding at the age of 4 at an Arabian stable and rode them growing up. The very first horse of my own that I rode was an Arab and she was the most willing, versatile horse I knew. Out on the trails, she was fearless, going over any terrain and through water of any depths. I used to put my novice friends on her because she was extremely tolerant - but not too tolerant. If I or they started day dreaming or were sending a confusing message, she made her thoughts on that very clear. 

My sister's arab was a different story. She is your stereotypical "flighty Arab" who spooks at clumps of grass and spooks at everything outside the ring. On trail rides, if I was with one of my inexperienced friends, I got to ride her while they took my more reliable mare. She was a fabulous show horse though. 

These two mares had very similar lineages were a month apart in age but were like night and day. Just remember that every horse is an individual and there will be crazies in every breed. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dznyntnh (Jul 21, 2013)

Love reading everyone's tales of Arabians. I'm new to them, having just changed barns from a rescue to a farm that raises only Arabians. I don't know that I'd lump them together with traits, I think that leads people to make mistakes and assumptions.

I've found most of them to be friendly, very smart and very personable. The one I use for lessons is really smart, and extremely lazy. He's not spooky at all, but he was a performer in one of the dinner shows before it closed, so he is used to crowds and noise. 

The three year old my trainer is working with is scared of his own shadow. The funniest thing about him is where most horses, when scared, will run away from the people with them...he runs to (and over) my trainer. But he is the sweetest thing as well.

I think you have to look at the individual horse and not just the breed. Working with rescues the past few years, the biggest mistake I saw a lot of the 'experts' make was base training or handling on the breed instead of the individual horse.


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

It really depends on the horse. It is possible you will find an Arabian who has the temperament you seek, but for the most part, Arabians are a tad bit spooky and hot. They are also veeeery smart.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I would have to disagree. I would say the spooky and hot Arabians are the exception, not the rule. They are generally my go-to horse for riding and I have ridden very few in the last 23 years that fit that description.


----------



## Rainbows (Mar 31, 2014)

I have a Arabian as my first horse! I thought the same thing, hot headed, crazy, ect. But not all are like that. My arab is very smart and I'm slowly beginning to catch up to him but he leaves me new surprises. They are great horses and do care about their riders. Mine doesn't try to dump off everyone.


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you all so much! I love reading about all your arabians! I'm being sure to not just buy because of breed but I have found an Anglo Arab for sale who looks promising!

Again, thank you! I've researched the breed and learned LOADS thanks to the people on this thread! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Anglos in my experience tend to be either extremely quiet [mine was] or extremely loopy. I wish you the best of luck - though some individuals can be a bit nutty Anglos are absolutely wonderful horses, and tend to be very athletic. My boy turned his hoof to many different things in his years from trail riding to dressage to eventing to stock work and even a little bit of western pleasure!


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

blue eyed pony said:


> Anglos in my experience tend to be either extremely quiet [mine was] or extremely loopy. I wish you the best of luck - though some individuals can be a bit nutty Anglos are absolutely wonderful horses, and tend to be very athletic. My boy turned his hoof to many different things in his years from trail riding to dressage to eventing to stock work and even a little bit of western pleasure!


 Thank you so much! I have arranged to go and view him next week. Fingers crossed!


----------

